# <CODE> Problem



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo !

kann sein das Ihr jetzt lacht, aber ich habe ein echt dummes Problem:






Mein Internet Explorer stellt alles zwischen <CODE> und </CODE> in einem nun wirkllich unverständlichen Code dar, ohne das ich das willentlich irgend so eingestellt hätte - und ich habe echt keine Ahnung wie ich das Phänomen beseitigen kann ? Ihr vielleicht ?

P.S.: Alle meine anderen Browser zeigen die entsprechenden Elemente fehlerfrei an ....

Grüsse
B


----------



## Gumbo (23. Juni 2004)

Zeig' uns doch bitte den Quellcode bzw ein Beispiel.


----------



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

Hmm, 

wenn ich den Quelltext in meinen Editor kopiere, und lokal abspeichere zeigt er mir den Text normal an..... auch wenn ich diese Datei dann auf einen Server lade, und sie mir im Netz anschaue, wird sie normal angezeigt..


----------



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

Hmm, 

ich würd echt nicht fragen, wenn ich das Problem irgendwo schon einmal gesehen hätte, oder selbst drauf kommen würde.
Aber immer wenn in einem Quellcode das <CODE> Tag vorkommt zeigt mir IE nur noch Hieroglyphen - zuerst ist mir das auf selphp im Such- EIngabefeld vorgekommen, und seither immer wieder - es verwirrt mich zutiefst, das ich bei download und erneutem upload des Quelltextes auf den eigenen Server das Problem eleminiere, es aber ansonsten bestehen bleibt ...

Grüsse
B


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub, das dürfte weniger ein HTML-Problem sein, als ein Browserproblem...

Hast du in letzter Zeit auf deinem Rechner Schriften installiert/deinstalliert?
Was ist in deinem IE unter Schriftarten für "nur-Text"< eingestellt?


----------



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

Hmm, 

also an Schriftarten hab ich eigentlich nix gross geändert..

Wo zur Hölle finde ich denn diese EInstellung Schriftarten -->Nur Text , sorry wenn ich mich blöd anstelle.....

Ebenfalls Sorry für das posten im wahrscheinlich falschen Forum ...

Grüsse
B


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Basileus _
> *Wo zur Hölle finde ich denn diese EInstellung Schriftarten -->Nur Text , sorry wenn ich mich blöd anstelle..... *


Extras>Internetoptionen>Schriftarten


----------



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

AHHH, 

steht auf Courier New, was soweit auch in Ordnung ist, es befindet sich aber im Auswahlfeld ausserdem eine Schriftart WP Boxdrawing, und genau diese ist meine 'Hieroglyphen' - Schrift - wenn ich diese nun deinstalliere ist das Problem weg (zum Glück brauche ich sie nicht).

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer erklären könnte warum sich das so verhalten hat, und wo man die Schriftart zur Darstellung des CODE Tags präzise einstellen kann, dann wäre ich endgültig befriedigt .,..?!

VIelen Dank und Grüsse
B


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juni 2004)

Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht.... wenn Courier New ausgewählt war, sollte er das auch nehmen. Vielleicht hat der IE schlecht zu Mittag gegessen.... meiner wollte gestern bspw. kein grosses E anzeigen 

Explicit für den <code>-Tag kannst du im Browser keine Schriftart angeben.... er nimmt da pauschal die eingestellte Schriftart mit fester Laufweite(wie auch für textarea,input,pre,xmp)

Von der Webseite aus kannst du das per CSS bestimmen:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
code{font-family:deinfont, Monospace;}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## Basileus (23. Juni 2004)

OK, 

danke für die Geduld - mir kam es schon so vor, als wolle der Explorer etwas vor mir verbergen..... 

Grüsse nach Berlin

B


----------

